# 2013 Edit



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Not trying to be that guy bumping this....just trying to get some criticism beyond the ever so helpful "You fucking suck." Any suggested angles, transitions, tips? I think I had some few pretty creative angles in this like 1:45 and 3:01?


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like fun. Filming seemed pretty good compared to many vids I've seen. Much better riders than me, lol


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks man. Did it seem shaky at all? Were the jumps hard to see? I have a GoPro and the lens is Fisheyed so it makes everything seem further away and harder to see. Hard for me to judge since I'm biased.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

nice edit... 

My critique would be alot of the jumps (esp near the beginning) you see the take off and part of the trick, but the rider goes out of view and you miss the end of the trick and the landing. Try tracking the rider from standstill just in front of the jump about 15 feet to the side...you'd see the lead in as well as a good in air angle and the whole landing.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you film with a POV camera get fucking closer. No one can see what people are doing once you're more than 8 feet away.


----------



## stewindustries (Oct 14, 2012)

Fun vid & good to see KB get some more exposure  Maybe some more fun camera angles (eg 3:00 mark)


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

actually pretty damn good, i didnt turn it off before the end, so i say thats good

*minus':*

not seeing landing/too far

grey days...

last song..ouch, all taste though i know

not knowing who is who (tag em)...green helmet is doing good

*plus!:*

good rail riding and tricks

nice faceplants and bails, LOL

night shots at that park look cool

good angles, some of em, and good close ride-along shots next to rail, nice

overall damn good , keep it goin....keep em comin


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

ThunderChunky said:


> Thanks man. Did it seem shaky at all? Were the jumps hard to see? I have a GoPro and the lens is Fisheyed so it makes everything seem further away and harder to see. Hard for me to judge since I'm biased.


Much smoother than my vids. I agree with getting closer for some of the shots though. That's the bad thing about Gopro's, they throw stuff out of proportion.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Yea, I now use the 1080 setting for jumps because it is to damn hard to get it right. That's what hard about filming without a zoom or UAV is that you can't get a good shot of the jump only the take off or landing. I would follow but park crew blocks off the decks of the jumps. Thanks for the feedback though. Definitely going to get a real camera if I get the chance to film more next year.


----------

